# 2008 GTR Rear Brake Disks



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

After a set of replacement rear brake disks for my r35 GTR 2008. 

Anyone got any ? Or advise best place and price ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Try speed by design


----------

